# npp



## aon1

Like I was talking about in another thread I've had alot of trouble with npp. Got me thinking maybe I should throw it out there and see if anyone has some I sight to what's up with it or why npp is more prone. 

Npp crashing is just a matter of making the dose to high and that's fine I can deal with that but I have had a lot of batches start growing  mold, fungus  or something white and fuzzy, and it's not Crystals  like a normal crash. Thing is I sterilize the oil clean everything exactly like other gear ect. Its happened over 5 or so years ,different suppliers etc. so is there something different about npp or?


----------



## Jstarks11

I have never had problems with npp like that. Him that is strange. What are your ratios? 2%,18%, what carrier? Etc... what kind of filters are you using?


----------



## aon1

Just normal 2/18 and grapeseed oil , I need to take a pic next time it happens. I've never had the problem with any other gear other than npp. I sterilize everything before I start and different sources so not sure what's up. This last go made tren e and npp exact same time , npp grew  but tren stay perfect .


----------



## lk3

npp is pretty easy to work with and should be able to hold 200mg/ml all day in what you listed. heat is key.

i would avoid using gso. though i dont think thats your mold issue. are you filtering properly? sometimes you can blow out the filter with heavy oil and too much force.

if its growing mold its not sterile.

i often make and use gear for years at a time n never had any issue like that.
for 100mgs i wouldnt use more then 15% bb and 1.5-2% ba


----------



## Jstarks11

lk3 said:


> npp is pretty easy to work with and should be able to hold 200mg/ml all day in what you listed. heat is key.
> 
> i would avoid using gso. though i dont think thats your mold issue. are you filtering properly? sometimes you can blow out the filter with heavy oil and too much force.
> 
> if its growing mold its not sterile.
> 
> i often make and use gear for years at a time n never had any issue like that.
> for 100mgs i wouldnt use more then 15% bb and 1.5-2% ba



What he said is correct as to the concentration of BB. 15% will no doubt work. However, I have and always do use 18% and 2% on BA on all conversions regardless of product. I like doing it this way cause it works, no problems, when using a thick oil like GSO it always aided in thinning out the product and making it nice. However, back to the OP.... Hope you figured out your problem but as the bro stated you should not be having problems like that out of NPP. Npp is really actually easy to work with. I know it has been a minute on this thread, but did you do a melt point test on the powders first? Maybe you dont have NPP and the mold thing... Are you sure it is mold? Doesn't sound right at alllllllll!!!


----------



## aon1

Sorry just seen this. It could be a filter issue but I never have the issue with any other powder even when making the exact same time with exact same oil and process no matter who I got it from.  I haven't done a melt test or had powder tested and think I'm going in that direction to make sure its npp, but like I say its came from different places over time but that doesn't mean neccesarily there wasnt a odd batch out there from one main source that didn't get distributed around but the time period makes it unlikely.  As for it being mold etc its definitely a growth of something, wish I took some pics this last time. 
It's definitely really odd never had the issue with pellets or any other powder. I heated and refiltered my last batch and think it's fixed but soon I'll do another and get pics. Just to add I've had it crash and crow at the same time . The growth will be like furry white balls stuck to the sides here and there then get worse. The crashing is just the normal  crystallizing.


----------



## Jstarks11

Furry white balls? Wow!!! I've never heard of nor seen anything like that. And the furry balls are not crystals? Just double checking that the furry white balls you are sure are not crystals???


----------



## aon1

Jstarks11 said:


> Furry white balls? Wow!!! I've never heard of nor seen anything like that. And the furry balls are not crystals? Just double checking that the furry white balls you are sure are not crystals???



No its definitely something growing and not crystals . I've had the batch crash into crystal with the shit growing in it and took a knife and pulled out the growing portion,  its soft mold like growth. I dont have time till after the new year but I'm gonna test the powder and see that its npp forsure but I dont see how that many different orders would be a wrong powder. I have gotten good npp powder also it just seems if I ever have this issue its npp and nothing else even o  same order a d made same day from same reserve of gso.


----------



## Jstarks11

aon1 said:


> No its definitely something growing and not crystals . I've had the batch crash into crystal with the shit growing in it and took a knife and pulled out the growing portion,  its soft mold like growth. I dont have time till after the new year but I'm gonna test the powder and see that its npp forsure but I dont see how that many different orders would be a wrong powder. I have gotten good npp powder also it just seems if I ever have this issue its npp and nothing else even o  same order a d made same day from same reserve of gso.



very strange. I cannot find anything similar to this anywhere. I spent hours researching this and nothing. Something is NOT accurate about something here. Either you have bunk NPP or something. And even if the NPP were bunk. What could it be I wonder that could cause the white growths? Weird.


----------



## HUMANALIFE

I'd say spend the money and send a sample to be tested.


----------



## Ruhlfreak55

I'm actually currently having pretty much this issue, I just assumed that the white strands were indeed crystals precipitating out. However, I still can't get it to hold right at this point. Perhaps the vial I used wasn't actually sterile? I've never had this problem either.


----------

